
Linus Torvalds suspends key Linux developer - Garbage
http://www.networkworld.com/news/2014/040314-linux-280404.html
======
haberman
Same guy who responded to Ted Lemon (an IETF engineer) rudely a couple days
ago:
[https://plus.google.com/+TomGundersen/posts/eztZWbwmxM8](https://plus.google.com/+TomGundersen/posts/eztZWbwmxM8)

~~~
yebyen
You mean by pasting an slightly unhelpful link to lmgtfy, as reply to a vague
question about where to find "the" git repository? I hope that's not why he's
been suspended... _skims_ nope

~~~
Yaa101
No, it's about this thread:
[https://plus.google.com/+TheodoreTso/posts/K7ijdmxJ8PF](https://plus.google.com/+TheodoreTso/posts/K7ijdmxJ8PF)

This is not the first time that Linus and Kay clash over the last year, in
short it's about the way that Kay and Lennart try to usurp their role in the
Linux world, or translated thus, the way that the billion dollar gorilla
called RedHat is trying to claim the whole Linux eco system and how the Kernel
developers are not letting them do that.

